# durabond



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

can you mix durabond 20,45,90 in 5 gal bucket all at once, so you can take a bucket at a time out of there then put lid back on ????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

You can mix it up in a bucket, but it will set up in the prescribed time. So, no, you cannot mix it, then store it for later use. That is why it comes in dry form, to be mixed when and as needed.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Durabond is not for finishing drywall riley. There is no benefit to use it period.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I usually wont use the stuff unless i need to make a sizable fill such as this week had to have one of my guys do a infill where a 4x4 area of old plaster was removed over existing brick... I would have loved to glue in some 1/4" rock first but could not find any and the repair was an old school , which the architect and historians would not allow ( stupid but that's the way it was ) Had to be original , I could have used plaster but didn't want to mess dragging all the stuff up to the third floor just use good ol durabond done and about $1100.00 in my pocket for a couple of hours... I wish I had about a dozen jobs like that every week...


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

*durabond 20*

why is my durabond getting hard in my muding bucket in about 7 mins


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

riley said:


> why is my durabond getting hard in my muding bucket in about 7 mins


 There can be a couple of reasons on is do you clean your bucket completely before mixing a new batch if any is left in there including the water you uses to clean with it will act as a catalyst and speed up the setting reaction time , is your mixing paddle clean ? is your pan and knife clean all these can be factors in speeding up the set up time if you don't remove all the set up mud from them , also sometimes it just depends on the water you are using some water can be hard or soft this will also have an impact , I have found sometime event the humidity can mess with ya , speaking of mixing more than one pail i guess if you mix some 90 then 45 then 20 go ahead just use them in the reverse order don't see why that wouldn't work.. but is it really worth the headache ????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Using warm or hot water also speeds up setting times. But Silver is right, clean tools and clean cool water. Have also gotten some that just plain has too much plaster of Paris in it and it goes off too fast.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

riley said:


> why is my durabond getting hard in my muding bucket in about 7 mins


You might be mixing it for 13 minutes.:whistling2:


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Using warm or hot water also speeds up setting times. But Silver is right, clean tools and clean cool water. Have also gotten some that just plain has too much plaster of Paris in it and it goes off too fast.


Thanks The mud did find the first 4 buckets then went to crap. i clean my tools not as shiny as glass but clean, my water is soft water and i was using warm water thanks all for the help


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks The mud did find the first 4 buckets then went to crap. i clean my tools not as shiny as glass but clean, my water is soft water and i was using warm water thanks all for the help


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

could it be be the speed of the mixing with my drill


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

not likely. everything is a factor though. you're going to get the most time out of it if your water is cold though, not warm.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

These guys pretty much covered it. It can pretty much only be, Water temp., dirty water or tools, or your taking to long to mix. On my jobs I have 2 full water buckets. I use one bucket to provide water to make my hot mud till it gets dirty, then I use that bucket for cleaning only and use the fresh water to make my mud. I think you answered your own question, you said the first few buckets were fine. I assume you started with clean water and it got dirty.


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

same water for each bucket clean water. But it think its cleaniness, my bucket clean but not shiny same with my knife


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

After you mix are you swooshin your mixer to clean it off. I think most everything was covered. Maybe just go to the next setting time.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Riley,

Try using some 45 or 90 and mix it with reg. compound. 20 min is not really meant for mixing in a bucket. I mix batches of 45 with compound all the time, so it allows me to coat cornerbeads twice in 1 day.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Riley,
> 
> Try using some 45 or 90 and mix it with reg. compound. 20 min is not really meant for mixing in a bucket. I mix batches of 45 with compound all the time, so it allows me to coat cornerbeads twice in 1 day.


 
how much of the bag of 45 do you mix to a box of regular? about how much work time does it give you to the batch? have you ever taped with it so that you can coat it the same day?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can mix whatever, I usually throw in 2-3 scoops of mud in a bucket with my #5, then add water, put in almost half a bag of 45, mix it, then add about 6-7 more scoops of mud and continue mixing. The result, is the durabond is smooth like compound, and dries with-in 1-2 hrs on cornerbeads.

I always tape with reg. mud, and using a bazooka, the thin'd out mud dries quickly, with-in an hour or two, and we put the first bed coat with the boxes. I never done a job where I could not bed the 1st coat because the tape was still wet.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Depending on the weather and the hotness, the average we can get a full bucket of 45 with mud mixed in for about 30-35 minutes before it hardens up. Make sure the lid is always on. Sometimes longer, haven't really timed it, but I know we always use up all the mud before it dries. Hardly ever has it dried up on us in the bucket.


----------



## riley (Sep 5, 2009)

this is cool all the ideas we coming up with thay are great. this is the first time i used durabond 20 it worked well for about 4 mud buckets then i couldn't keep up with the mud i guess. it work great for all my tape joints it was fast dry so i could put second coat on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

This has been discussed on another thread awhile back, but taping with setting type compounds is really not a good idea. And mixing drying and setting compounds will very likely void the manufacturer's warranty. Not saying that neither can be done, just that I would not allow either practice as I must warranty my work.

IMO, setting type compounds are not to be used except for pre-fill and one-stop jobs.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This has been discussed on another thread awhile back, but taping with setting type compounds is really not a good idea. And mixing drying and setting compounds will very likely void the manufacturer's warranty. Not saying that neither can be done, just that I would not allow either practice as I must warranty my work.
> 
> IMO, setting type compounds are not to be used except for pre-fill and one-stop jobs.


yes, i agree...

local companies i know that are doing things like this, are getting in major trouble down the line as far as drywall issues.

bottomline, just keep it simple guys, and do what your supposed to do, and at least what you know is right (and what the damn box says).

my finishers know that if they try any magic mixing, shortcut type horsesh-t with me that they'll get a scolding, and worse be fired. i check every single one of my jobs during each phase and test out my finishers mud buckets. i do everything but taste the goddamn mud to make sure theyre not mixing anything theyre not supposed to. and my guys know this. they see me go thru the job trash piles, snoop in the back of there pickups, etc for 'foreign' or misc drywall material that they are NOT supposed to be using with standard taping, topping, all purpose compounds -- basically ANYTHING they can use to dillute, mix, and change the chemical makeup of the factory mud.

Darren is right....it is particularly VERY difficult to honor a warranty to a customer when you got 'cowboy' finishers who do what they want to do, and not what theyre supposed to do.

i just fired one of my crews last week for taping a house monday, and telling me wednesday that its ready to spray thursday..........are you kidding me?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Agreed with the guy above, anything other then water should not be mixed with the formulated compounds produced by the manufactures.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well there has been many drywall reps, and old school finishers that teach and tell you it is ok. If you put compound on a wall and collect the sanding dust from the compound and mix it with water, it makes mud again. Except it doesn't have another ingredient to speed up the drying time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The instructions on all materials say something to the effect " not be mixed with any other product ". I'll agree to disagree on this topic. Same as Custom, I would still let go any taper I catch playing chemist on my job, with me responsible for their experiments. Some rep somewhere may give the verbal okay on this, but you won't find any documentation to back it up.


----------



## ScorpioDad (9 mo ago)

Mudstar said:


> Durabond is not for finishing drywall riley. There is no benefit to use it period.


BS Mudstar...... You can fill, tape, topcoat and finish withing one day right temperature.......If you were a real drywall contractor you would know that.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

lmao this thread, you revived, is old as the hills man. besides that, they are talking the old dura bond not fast set. no sanding that stuff.


----------

